# How many of you only target shoot?



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

I have bowhunted a lot back in my high school days. I still bird hunt here and there, and would like to get back into bowhunting in the next few years. Primarily I'm a target shooter, specializing in indoor spots so my winters are usually an endless toil of shoot/fetch/repeat.


----------



## LMacD (Mar 16, 2015)

Yep - I'm 100% a target shooter, assuming that it also includes 3D. I have nothing at all against hunting and it's something I enjoy, but combined with other interests / passions, a busy job, and a son with a busy competitive golf schedule, I just don't have time to hunt. I truly love shooting my bow and trying to pack the arrows into a small circle (at 50M) - the second part of that needs work though


----------



## River (Nov 21, 2002)

I shoot paper only. As I get older I enjoy just the 20 yard walk and the A/C environment of South Texas summers.
While I enjoy being outdoor, I do not have the nice paying job I used to have and had to make a choice. Target archery is more relaxing for me at the moment.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Define target shooter. I primarily shoot 3D.


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

3D and Vegas faces. Don't hunt but not opposed. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CKCECB (Feb 22, 2020)

I call myself a shooter of targets. I have a bag in the basement for tuning and winters, and a bag in the yard for the nicer weather. I don't post up targets or score, I'm just a recreational shooter. I don't even have a target bow but I am leaning toward getting one. My wife thinks I'm crazy because I don't hunt yet have a lot of archery gear. I'm the same way with firearms, I could outfit a platoon yet I don't hunt or competitively shoot.


----------



## White_Horse (Jun 14, 2020)

Don't hunt - only indoor, field, and 3D. Not opposed to hunting but my desire to sit in a tree in fall into winter at 4am ranks WAY lower than my desire to sleep in on a weekend.


----------



## Ray.L (Apr 29, 2021)

I don't hunt. I have no issues with (most) hunting (after all, it funds conservation where I live), but it's not my thing. I camped when I was younger, but I prefer being close to home/a hot shower and internet connectivity these days.


----------



## Davio228 (May 2, 2021)

Dusted off my old bow a few months ago after 25 years. After a few broken arrows and a couple of holes in my barn doors I watched a few videos and learned how to aim. Now I can hit the target at 60 yards with decent groupings at 40. Lucky I never saw a deer back when I first bought it. Working towards being able to hunt with a bow maybe someday if I wanted but shooting at targets is relaxing fun that’s all I need for now. I think I’ve caught some sort of archery bug because I can’t get enough shots in.


----------



## rctrombone (Apr 25, 2021)

I know I'm new to this forum but I'm a target only guy with all my shooting sports. Trying to get back into a relaxing shooting experience. Much quieter that my other choices!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I say I started in 1956 as that is when I bought my 1st real bow & joined organized archery. I have been bowhuntng from the start & still do. I competed heavy from the start through 1982 (Field & Target). Then just bowhunted hard & heavy. I started back tournament shooting in the winter of 2010 with our indoor 300 NFAA sectionals. Mind you, I WAS a indoor 300 shooter a few times & near that many times. This was an EYE opener for sure. NOW, I no longer shoot Does & have a personal goal for my next Whitetail Buck (I have been blessed with many over the years). Anyway, I love field & the 900 & 600 rounds & shoot as many as possible. 3-D, not so much. 3-Ds are more for







fun with kids & G-kids. As I age, I think I am liking the 900 round the best. Plans are 900 rounds in Wisconsin Senior Olympics, Iowa Senior Olympics, Iowa Games & NFAA 900s Nationals if nothing arises.


----------



## Calic (May 5, 2021)

New target shooter here. I briefly went through a pistol target shooting phase years ago as well. The non-target-shooting aspects of any “shooting” sport have always had zero interest to me, though I understand that I seem to be in the minority in that feeling.


----------



## rctrombone (Apr 25, 2021)

I’m right there with you!


----------



## rossN (May 5, 2021)

Target only for me.


----------



## Humphrey (May 11, 2021)

Paper puncher, here


----------



## Johnfajitas (May 27, 2020)

Target (3D, paper, rinehart) and hunting for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ukxbow (Aug 17, 2018)

3D and paper for me.

I'm not against hunting at all, as long as it is done responsibly and respectfully.


----------



## Hikari (May 15, 2021)

+1 Target.


----------



## OutNumbered6to1 (May 7, 2021)

I started hunting later in life as an adult (did not come from a hunting family) and love bow hunting. Getting out in nature and taking the time to slow down is relaxing. Oddly enough, all my bucks have been taken with a bow. Bow hunting naturally led to bow shoots with friends and eventually my first 3D (Rinehart) shoot last month. I'd say I'm more hooked now than ever. Yes, it's difficult finding time to shoot in the backyard with kids, honey-do lists, etc. but I try to make time. I have respect for all those who punch paper too. I still have a lot to learn and I try to soak up as much knowledge as I can. To me,, shooting a bow is similar to golf - it's as much mental as it physical. And while you don't need the top of their gear, it sure looks nice and makes you feel good. 😉


----------



## LTS III (Mar 12, 2017)

Wife and I, 3D & paper.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## yifuqiao (May 31, 2021)

Target shooter here, as well. 
I have always wanted to find an Olympic sport I could participate and actually tell people I am good at it. 
I think I finally found it, the Olympic Recurve.


----------



## tenswanted (Sep 28, 2020)

I’m a black belt in martial arts and love to shoot bows and like to fish. Despite all those combat/hunting type hobbies, I hate to hurt/kill anything so I only shoot targets lol


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

A year in Viet Nam took away any thrill I had for hunting. I still hunted with a bow until I hit 72 just to be with friends, but I turned down more shots than I took. I have always enjoyed shooting a bow and found that targets were a lot of fun and I still shoot tournaments. Not against hunting but I don't get the thrill out of killing that I had in my teens.


----------



## hmann901 (Apr 23, 2021)

100% target shooter here. Would love to try out 3D though.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

I hunt, shoot spots and 3D. I've opted to NOT hunt so I could go to an Indoor Money shoot and unless it's mid-rut, I'd choose to shoot tourneys instead of hunting.

I've killed a bunch of critters in my life and my family doesn't celebrate venison like I do.... I usually end up donating a large portion of my kills to needy families...


----------



## Hege (Jun 2, 2020)

Targets only for me. I sort of soured on indoor shooting during the COVID restrictions as our Indoor range did not enforce masking (their choice, no issue) so have been shooting outdoors for more than a year now.
Stuck a 3D buck out in the backyard to shoot at as well.

I am hoping that 3D Target Archery can gain in popularity out here on the left coast. There are plenty of shooters at the local ranges. To me, so of the local mountain resorts could easily host some 3D archery in the summer and fall and do well enough to make it worthwhile. But then again, maybe that's why I'm not a range owner or rangemaster...


----------



## Trouble_shooter (Jul 9, 2021)

Target only, I chase the thrill of trying to outshoot my score.


----------



## wstaylor (Oct 6, 2009)

Target only here too - nothing against hunting, just not my bag (as I got older).


----------



## jlocke (Jul 7, 2021)

New to archery and loving it. Shoot at targets only. Nothing against hunting; I‘m just enjoying target faces in the backyard.


----------



## lcaillo (Jan 5, 2014)

Target and a little field. Nothing against hunting but it is a different skill. You have to have a place to hunt and time to dedicate to it. Shooting and hunting can be complementary skills but not the same thing. I respect skilled hunters as much as skilled shooters. The former have to be something of both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

Hege said:


> Targets only for me. I sort of soured on indoor shooting during the COVID restrictions as our Indoor range did not enforce masking (their choice, no issue) so have been shooting outdoors for more than a year now.
> Stuck a 3D buck out in the backyard to shoot at as well.
> 
> I am hoping that 3D Target Archery can gain in popularity out here on the left coast. There are plenty of shooters at the local ranges. To me, so of the local mountain resorts could easily host some 3D archery in the summer and fall and do well enough to make it worthwhile. But then again, maybe that's why I'm not a range owner or rangemaster...


I've been to some great 3D events out west.....Blythe CA, San Diego CA, Yuma AZ, Phoenix AZ. It's not like here in Pa where there is a 30 target 3D shoot within an hour ride every week all spring and summer long but they do exist.


----------



## damonlan (Jan 22, 2020)

Targets only here.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 13, 2013)

My policy is to not shoot anything that bleeds. It's just a fun activity that I can do with my family. It's nice that I can shoot outdoors when it's nice, and indoor if the weather isn't so friendly.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Target shoot spots from January 10 till about October 15 & hunt from October 16 till January 9 usually.


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

No killer instinct here. I just shoot spots and the very very occasional 3D. Been out of shooting for about a year, and just getting back into it, trying to make friends with my Supra Focus...

lee.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I do all I can. Outdoor Field, Target (more Target these days) & indoor spots in winter. I do hunt but nothing like when younger.. Very few 3Ds. Just can't get in tournament mose in a 3D.. Just finishe Iowa Ganes 600 (2 days) couple weeks ago. State 900 is 29th & then to Beloit Wi ., Sept for 900 round qualifier Senior Olympics.


----------



## 871182 (Aug 11, 2021)

So far backyard target shooting until I'm confident enough to try out a competition. I don't hunt.


----------



## Steve72xring (Feb 13, 2021)

I'm returning to archery after a 30+ year layoff to raise a family and do a professional life. Got back in it a year ago and decided to go FITA as the only other thing around in the Carolinas is 3D, and I never really enjoyed that.
Now if I can get my holding ability back from 30 years ago, it will be more fun.


----------



## crgator (Aug 29, 2021)

I've been target shooting rifles and handguns for years. I love the outdoors and have no problem with hunting, but I just don't have the desire. So, it's been the range and paper. I just purchased a crossbow after wanting one since I was a kid (I'm now 70, so it's been a long time wanting one), and I'm perfectly content shooting targets.


----------



## Mike Arrow (Jun 11, 2016)

Target shooter also, Just got tried of hunting, love hunting when i was young. Just got busy with work and family.


----------



## J36 (Aug 6, 2021)

Garage / back yard target shooter until I can drill a hole for 20ish shots without getting tired.


----------



## MJAndrews (Sep 2, 2012)

I've hunted since I was old enough to carry my own gun, I'm 62 now. With that said I got into archery roughly 3 years ago after a lifetime of shooting firearms to both hunt and shoot competitively.

Currently I'm shooting indoor and 3D only but I do have a hunting bow. I haven't hunted in 20 years due to time and money considerations. I was in upper management for over 20 years and didn't have the time. I'm back to an individual role position but in that 20 years the price of hunting in Texas has sky rocketed. We have little to no productive public ground here and even though I'm no stranger to pay to play the price of deer leases has gotten ridiculous. If you add to that to the time and expense of driving to productive ground (I live in the D/FW area and the best deer hunting is 3-8 hours away) I'm not 100% sure I'll ever hunt again unless I do a guided hunt every few years. The only exception to that might be pigs as they are a problem everywhere in the state and are still relatively cheap to hunt.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

MJAndrews said:


> I've hunted since I was old enough to carry my own gun, I'm 62 now. With that said I got into archery roughly 3 years ago after a lifetime of shooting firearms to both hunt and shoot competitively.
> 
> Currently I'm shooting indoor and 3D only but I do have a hunting bow. I haven't hunted in 20 years due to time and money considerations. I was in upper management for over 20 years and didn't have the time. I'm back to an individual role position but in that 20 years the price of hunting in Texas has sky rocketed. We have little to no productive public ground here and even though I'm no stranger to pay to play the price of deer leases has gotten ridiculous. If you add to that to the time and expense of driving to productive ground (I live in the D/FW area and the best deer hunting is 3-8 hours away) I'm not 100% sure I'll ever hunt again unless I do a guided hunt every few years. The only exception to that might be pigs as they are a problem everywhere in the state and are still relatively cheap to hunt.


If you have a club close, join it. With your age, look into the Senior Olympics & the Archery division. Lots of things with them going on in "Target 900s & 600s. I belong to our 2 state assns & the NFAA. This gives me an entire summer (ususally) of outdoor archery. 3Ds, Fireld & Target. Also, I like the NFAA Nationals Field (3 days now) & Target (900 & 600 rds 2 days) whenever a decent drive (12 hrs or less for me). I can't get into 3D for competition mode but shoot a few with adult son & older G-kids in archery/bowhunting (It's usually a fun filled family day). Then, after Deer season, its indoor spots of any kind & try to make our state championships winter events + 1 or 2 bigger shoots that are from 4hrs + from home (NFAA). I still love bowhunting but don't push myself like I did when younger. On a Whitetail I have set a goal on my next Buck with a compound & no longer even consider a Doe. Im planning on taking my Longtbow out this seasom "with" the compound & "if" a decent Buck gives me the shot, I'll take it (lower goal with the Longbow). Anyway, Lots of stuff for a senior in archery if you know where to look. 1-Senior Olmpics-Archery division 2-NFAA 3-your state assn 4-local clubs. If you really like & get into 3D then the ASA & IBO are the assns to check out.. Oh, I shoot in the NFAA Bowhunter freestyle class so there "IS" a division if you want to use your hunting sight. NFAA you don't compete against the Scope shooters. In Senior Olympic, Scope & pins with release are in the same class (something to consider). Hope this little tidbit helps you... Oh, In the off season my son & I & a couple other friends go down to Ok for hogs real close to Tx border (usually Feb or March). I've been several places all over Tx too. It gets us out of the snow & zero weather of our Midwest winters for a few days. Take care.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Steve72xring said:


> I'm returning to archery after a 30+ year layoff to raise a family and do a professional life. Got back in it a year ago and decided to go FITA as the only other thing around in the Carolinas is 3D, and I never really enjoyed that.
> Now if I can get my holding ability back from 30 years ago, it will be more fun.


Check out Senior Olympics assn-Archery division. Their Nationals will be in May in Florida 2022. If you get a 900 round qualifier in, you are eligible. Also, may be a strretch for your area but NFAA & world Archery Assn & see what they have..I returned after nearly 30 year tournament layoff (always kept huting) in 2010..Glad I did... Good Luck.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

871182 said:


> So far backyard target shooting until I'm confident enough to try out a competition. I don't hunt.


Just GO. You'll love it & meet some awesome archers.


----------



## Baldur99 (Sep 15, 2020)

Target only for me. Nothing against hunting, just not my thing and I can focus my setup on only one discipline.


----------



## Gun Ginger (Sep 22, 2021)

I’m an avid hunter but I only use my bows for target. I just got back from Minnesota hunting ruffled grouse.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

As much in 900s & 600s oudoors + Field too 3-D least favorite but hunt hard Last week of Oct thru end of Nov...


----------



## Merrittb (Aug 21, 2021)

I’ve always hunted and I’ve been out of the target shooting for about 10+- years but hoping to change that in the coming season.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Merrittb said:


> I’ve always hunted and I’ve been out of the target shooting for about 10+- years but hoping to change that in the coming season.


I have always bowhunted (since 1956 actually). I also competed heavy up until about 1982. I did indoor + winter leagues, outdoor + outdoor leagues & more. Then I just bowhunted with maybe one tournament of some sort over the summer. In 2010 I got the bug again & have enjoyed it even more than in my early years. I do fewer 3Ds but as many outdoor Target & Field.. The bigger the event the more I try to attend. State & National events.. I have kids and Grand kids that now shoot so that is when I do the 3ds. It's like a family fun day with little worry about score, just "that was a kill shot" comment.


----------



## 1220CDR (Apr 11, 2021)

Target only by choice or chance? 😆 I shoot a lot of targets, do a lot of bow hiking, and sit in a lot of trees with my bow in my spare time… 😆😆😆


----------



## gobent (Feb 17, 2007)

Only target shooter here. Plus I enjoy helping out when I can with NASP shooting. And talking with other master seniors about archery is good any time.


----------



## Running Archer (Oct 23, 2021)

dcjeep69 said:


> I love to hunt and I love hunting upland birds with my double shotguns, but I love chasing turkeys with my bow now, yet to get one with a bow but it’s fun.


I am all target shooting. Enjoy trying to beat my last score and trying myself in tournaments that I have yet to really compete in. All about getting the experience and getting practice in. Alot of time at my local club. I just got the bow I was wanting to make my official tournament bow. Elite Victory 37.


----------



## drake.fordyce (Nov 6, 2021)

I’m getting back into indoor shooting and I’m only doing competition at the moment. Where I live now limits my ability to bow hunt but once I move in a couple years, i plan on getting back into hunting.


----------



## Aeolian (Sep 25, 2021)

Here in Greece bow hunting is banned
since 1994.Deer is a protected species,
while the main game is the wild boar 
( latin Sus Scrofa ,while hog is a different animal ) .Wild boars
are very dangerous and vicious animals
and sometimes they literally gut reckless hunters and/or their dogs.

So,no hunting for me (if the **** hits the fan some day ,this will change of course !)
I keep (tuned but not in use ) a fully
equiped 70# hunting bow but I mainly
target shoot with another 60# bow ,both indoors ( @20 yards) and outdoors ( from 50 to 100 yards).

Both bows are of the same model ,
being PSE Stinger Max .

I shoot only aluminium XX75 arrows
( Easton Gamegetters and Easton Camohunters ) with 125gn combo points.


----------



## blade37defender (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm a hunter who got into target archery 18 years ago to more proficient with my bow. I enjoy all forms of archery and shoot year round, but 3D is my favorite.


----------



## Davidw731 (Feb 23, 2019)

Only paper for me, love shooting 3D but a bad knee and hip is keeping me away for now. Hoping to get back to it after hip replacement next year


----------

